# DECA Setup



## stevenpearce0188 (May 20, 2011)

I have a DirecTV Slime Line dish with a SWM green label switch that feeds 3 receivers, from the switch I have the SWM pi and then out to my DirecTV HR22-100 and then the switch on the outside of the house ( green label multiswitch) feeds my other two receivers which are H24-200, I was wondering if I can use the DECA adapter on my HR22-100 and plug it in like normal, one end into the sat 1 and the other end into the pi cable connection like i have it now but instead use the the ethernet portion on the DECA adapter and plug it into my router were I have internet and then feed a cable from the router to the HR22-100? Essentially what I was thinking was if I feed the connection like this then the internet will run through the DECA adapter and my other two receivers will have MRV/WHDVR access like they should, so the router would just feed the internet into the DECA adapter and then I would hook the DECA to sat 1 like normal.. Not sure if I can or can't do this, I was wanting to avoid getting a BCK/CCK because DirecTV wants $80 to professionally install it which I do know what I am doing but they won't budge lol and I don't not have the money to spend on getting ethernet to the other 2 receivers


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

It sounds like you're trying to use the HR22 to power the DECA, lose the HR22 from being part of the MRV, and add internet for the other receivers.
It will work, but a better option might be to use a ethernet switch at the HR22, where you connect: the DECA, the HR22, and the router.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Actually if I'm following his post that is pretty much what he is trying to do VOS. He is wanting to power the DECA adapter off his HR22, but run the ethernet cable from that DECA adapter to his router. Then he will hook that HR22 directly into his router (his router has a built in switch I assume). This would leave his other receivers on the DECA cloud and give them access to the internet. The HR22 would then access the DECA cloud and the internet directly through his router.

There is no reason why this shouldn't work, but once again it will not be supported by DirecTV.


----------



## Vin (Mar 29, 2004)

Yeah, it's just that using a separate ethernet switch that runs back to the router makes it a little easier...like this: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2459468#post2459468

I've had mine hooked up like that for months without issue.


----------



## stevenpearce0188 (May 20, 2011)

Yes Beerstalker, that is precisely what I am wanting to do and I don't see any reason why it wouldn't work, other than the fact it's unsupported lol


----------



## stevenpearce0188 (May 20, 2011)

that is the setup I am going for lol pretty much


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Vin said:


> Yeah, it's just that using a separate ethernet switch that runs back to the router makes it a little easier...like this: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2459468#post2459468
> 
> I've had mine hooked up like that for months without issue.


But if the router is right by the receiver, and has a switch built right into it there isn't much of a reason to add another switch. But yes if the router is in a different room adding a switch makes sense as then you don't need to run multiple wires the full length to the other room just one. That is actually how I have it set up in my theater room. I have one 8 port switch with my HR22, PS3, Wii, HD-DVD player, and Denon Receiver hooked into it, and then one Cat6 wire that goes back to my router at the distribution panel (I use MRV over ethernet still).



stevenpearce0188 said:


> that is the setup I am going for lol pretty much


Yes it will work, just don't expect DirecTV to support/troubleshoot it. Come here instead


----------



## stevenpearce0188 (May 20, 2011)

You guys gave been AWESOME  Thanks


----------

